# Peacock gobies spawned



## Julia (Apr 8, 2012)

At least I think they have. They female was super fat and now slim. The male has disappeared except for briefly at feeding time.
The cave is in a large piece of wood in a moderately planted community tank. I can't see the cave.
I have an empty 4 gallon tank (no filter), 33 gallon, and a breeder box.
Should I try to move them when they hatch or leave them to take their chances?
Does anyone have any experience with growing them up or even getting them to survive?
What would I feed them?
I am totally inexperienced in this so any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## nao (Jan 23, 2011)

i know nothing but i wish you well, i did find this link thou
Tateurndina ocellicauda (Peacock Goby) â€" Seriously Fish
beautiful, not what i expected them to look like


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Lucky! My male has been coercing females to his cave for along time. Sadly no eggs yet and im tearing down the tank soon. That link (and the comment attached to it) is probably the best info you could get.


----------

